# Red light for bushpig



## Drenalinjunkie8

Hi Guys,

Went hunting this weekend in the Mpumulanga area. Ran into 3 HUGE pigs. I have been given permission to hunt them for free seeing as they wreak havock in the plantation. 

I already have chosen 2 brilliant spots to bait for them. I however need a red light with a rheostat!!!

Looking @ a 12V truck brake light. Will use a 12V motorbike battery. I however need to find a rheostat that can handle the high amps......

Any suggestions on where I can buy one and which make/model etc. Come on guys esp you Engee & Gerhard seeing as you guys have done it a lot. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gerhard

Ask Engee and the Hog light he has.

I had some good feedback from the guys in the States using them on Hogs at night.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey

Have a look at Light Force http://www.lightforce.net.au/firearm.html I bought the rifle mounted system. It came with the spot, interchangeable red filter, scope mount, battery pack and rheostat. It is a small rheostat and battery pack combination. On that web page you can see a over and under shotgun with the battery pack and rheostat visible below it. It will work well with your 12v battery. I mount my spot if I want to hunt Bushpigs.


----------



## Karoojager

I use the HawgLite torch at my bow and this is a very good and helpful tool by night hunting. Here is a link to the web-site : http://www.hawglite.com/
But I think the time is to short to get this torch to the weekend.

If I understand you right, you want to hang you light over the bait and switch the light slightly up if the bushpigs are in.
My proposal is, search in you area for a shop what sell electronic pieces and components. We call the part what I mean here in Germany " dimmer " you call him " rheostat ", you can get this for 230 V for high ampere and for low 12 V also for high ampere.


----------



## INGOZI

Contact Louis Nel @ 083 3322 765

He will build you a 12V reostat.

Good luck with the pigs!


----------



## Gerhard

Bushkey said:


> Have a look at Light Force http://www.lightforce.net.au/firearm.html I bought the rifle mounted system. It came with the spot, interchangeable red filter, scope mount, battery pack and rheostat. It is a small rheostat and battery pack combination. On that web page you can see a over and under shotgun with the battery pack and rheostat visible below it. It will work well with your 12v battery. I mount my spot if I want to hunt Bushpigs.


I have the 170 Light Force that mounts onto the scope.

I have killed a couple of hundred jackal with a white light and a reostat.

I am willing to bed that the same thing will happen with pigs as well.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey

Gerhard said:


> I have the 170 Light Force that mounts onto the scope.
> 
> I have killed a couple of hundred jackal with a white light and a reostat.
> 
> I am willing to bed that the same thing will happen with pigs as well.
> 
> Gerhard


Moet wees. It is a nice professionally built setup, if I may say so myself.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Thanks guys,

Engee will give Louis a call. 

I also have a streamlight scorpion torch with a red filter. You can however not control the brightness.


----------



## Karoojager

By night hunting I use also a Red Dot sight, this sight make the night hunt much easier because I must not viewing trough a peep.


----------

